# HR20 PDF Manual ... Online at www.directv.com



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

The HR20 manual is now available online. HR20 Manual

BTW, I signed up for the waiting list, figuring I probably won't be able to get it until next month anyway... but now I'm having second thoughts. Should I have waited and contacted DirecTV retention to try and get a "good" deal on the HR20, or will I still be able to deal with them?!

~Alan


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

The manual is sideways, hard to read that way.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

joed32 said:


> The manual is sideways, hard to read that way.


Which is why I rotated the file in the "View" menu. No longer sideways... 

~Alan


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> The HR20 manual is now available online. HR20 Manual
> 
> BTW, I signed up for the waiting list, figuring I probably won't be able to get it until next month anyway... but now I'm having second thoughts. Should I have waited and contacted DirecTV retention to try and get a "good" deal on the HR20, or will I still be able to deal with them?!
> 
> ~Alan


That's what I plan to do. I assume you'll get a confirmation number of some sort with this email and I'll see what kind of deal I can get. It's also stated on that form that you are under no obligation to buy anything by putting your name on the list.

I put my name on the list last night. My locals go up by end of this month so I just might be able to get it via this list by end of Sept., that is my hope anyway.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't see it in the list of manuals at Directv.com, how did you find it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm... Not sure how it was found.

But from the first 10 pages or so... it does match the printed manual


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... Not sure how it was found.
> 
> But from the first 10 pages or so... it does match the printed manual


Found it here. Yes, I'm aware that they show a picture of the HR10-250 at the top, but it specifically says the DirecTV Plus HD DVR down at the bottom near the link.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I have the HR20 User Manual - all 104 pages - in a PDF file. Unfortunately, it's just under 6 Mb in size.

It's also larger that the forum allows me to upload.

If one of the moderators would like to post the manual (assuming they can exceed the file size rules), I'll be happy to upload it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gct said:


> I have the HR20 User Manual - all 104 pages - in a PDF file. Unfortunately, it's just under 6 Mb in size.
> 
> It's also larger that the forum allows me to upload.
> 
> If one of the moderators would like to post the manual (assuming they can exceed the file size rules), I'll be happy to upload it.


Well right now with it being available on DirecTV.com... We will just work with the link there...

If it goes down for any reason.... we can host it here... Thanks for the offer.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

The "quick look guide" is also up, but it looks very rough with notes and
other attached info...I would suggest that they may not last long, and
therfor you may want to save them off to your PC harddrive before they
"disappear"
User guide(Manual) http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/060508HR20UserGuidev1_0b.pdf
Quick look http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/DTV007522_HDVR_Guide_LR.pdf
Both are PDF's and are NOT instant downloaders..bring some patience


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Haven't seen it mentioned, but the manual describes the OTA tuners and need for an antenna.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Haven't seen it mentioned, but the manual describes the OTA tuners and need for an antenna.


Yea, I noticed that too. I think that alone confirms they will do all they can to get the OTA tuners working. Frankly I think they aren't enabled so they can concentrate on supporting the sat part of the box and not confuse the issue in beta.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

The table of contents of the pdf reference a section on copying a program to a VCR on page 20. Going to page 20 in the pdf does not talk about recording to a VCR.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

It is on page 21 of the manual.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks. Duh, I was looking at the wrong number in the page indicator in Acrobat.

As long as we are on this subject, it doesn't appear to be a dedicated program to VCR feature as it is on the TiVo. The TiVo had a nice feature of putting a title screen on the beginning of the tape to tell you what you're watching. It also prevented users from hitting any of the transport buttons while the tape, or in my case DVD, was being recorded. It appears that you just push the Play button and manually record the output.

I appreciate the TiVo method of copying a program to VCR/DVD.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah it just basically tells you how to do it. It is not a specific function like with the TiVo's use.


----------

